# Individual prices for Assisted Livery Services



## Little Bee (18 December 2017)

My YO has asked me to put together a price list  for  individual Assisted Livery Services and I would be grateful for any input on what you pay please &#128522;

Turnout ( would take just over 5 minutes) 
Bring in  (would take just over 5 minutes)
Rug Change
Pick out feet
Feed a prepared bucket feed or hay
Muck out and set fair

Thank you &#128522;


----------



## whiteflower (18 December 2017)

I charge £12 a day for all of the above and it's done by someone who is based at the yard all day.


----------



## Little Bee (18 December 2017)

Thank you whiteflower &#128522;


----------



## Leo Walker (18 December 2017)

My yard charges the following:

Turnout ( would take just over 5 minutes) - £2.50 its only 30yd walk though 
Bring in  (would take just over 5 minutes) - as above
Rug Change - included in turnout/bring in charge
Pick out feet - included in turnout/bring in charge
Feed a prepared bucket feed or hay - £1
Muck out and set fair - £5

We also get full livery for £10 a day and other things like clipping or lunging etc


----------



## Little Bee (18 December 2017)

Thank you Leo. That fits in with what I was going to propose!


----------



## Equi (18 December 2017)

My yard charge 1£ turnout, 1£ feed (this is either haynet, or bucket...so 2£ if both) rugs/feet are not done, unless specifically required for some one off reason. Full day is £4 a day (so put out, feed, muckout, bring in and feed again) which is pretty decent.


----------



## Little Bee (18 December 2017)

£4 including mucking out!!! That is very cheap. Thank you &#128522;


----------



## Equi (18 December 2017)

I do love my yard haha. In summer it only charges grass livery rates of £25 a week (with full stable and arena use) in winter you only get the haylage/extras added. Haylage is provided and you can't bring your own, but its only £1 a day. If you wanted to you could have a horse for quite cheap at it. I originally shared my horse there but wheni bought him i just kept him there, cause it was so cost effective and i genuinely love it.


----------



## Little Bee (18 December 2017)

Awww..that is so nice to hear! I love my yard too, the YO is so helpful and kind x


----------



## AFB (19 December 2017)

Turnout - £2
Bring in - £2
Rug Change - 50p
Pick out feet - Inc. in TO/Bring in
Feed a prepared bucket feed or hay - 50p
Muck out and set fair - £4.50


----------



## Little Bee (19 December 2017)

Thank you AFB


----------



## Dave's Mam (21 December 2017)

YO charges £10/ hour so probably about right.


----------



## Dave's Mam (21 December 2017)

Equi, you are in NI you naughty temptress!


----------



## shellibob (27 January 2018)

50p Turnout 
50p Bring in
25p breakfast/ Tea
50p Rug change 
25p hang a net 
£8 day full livery 
£4 mucking out


----------

